# [POLL] What music streaming services do you use?



## Vila_ (Apr 26, 2021)

I used to use tidal but I switched to Qobuz due to the recent tidal MQA “scandal”... what do you use on a daily basis? and why?


----------



## Bedel (Apr 26, 2021)

I use YouTube Music. I had have my playlists there for so long, and YouTube just has so much variety of the music I listen to... Spotify and others just aren't for me.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 26, 2021)

None, I like actually "owning" the music I listen to. FLAC files all the way. I don't fuck around with lossy compression, and I definitely don't rely on an internet connection just to listen to music... How absurd.


----------



## Shawn ShyGuy (Apr 26, 2021)

Most of the time, its Spotify. Integrates cleanly with PS4, Discord, and others that even though the library isn't as robust, it's still my go-to. However, a lot of stuff isn't on Spotify, and for that, I have a bunch of local MP3s/FLACs. I also have the local files on Plex, for convenience.


----------



## yulia27 (Mar 19, 2022)

Bedel said:


> I use YouTube Music. I had have my playlists there for so long, and YouTube just has so much variety of the music I listen to... Spotify and others just aren't for me.



Hi everyone, i also use youtube music.  I tried a lot of different programs, but realized that YouTube is the most convenient for me, and has really many interesting and useful features.  For me personally, a feature like YouTube playlist time calculator was a revelation.  I am very pleased!  If you want to know more information about it, you can read more here - youtube playlist.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 19, 2022)

I use Apple Music and YouTube Music depending on the music I want to listen to. Most stuff I use Apple Music for and my weeb anime and video game music, I use YouTube music for that. I used to use Spotify but since I am part of the family plan, I switched over to Apple Music.


----------



## Lacius (Mar 19, 2022)

I usually only listen to my locally stored music, but sometimes I listen to stuff on YouTube. My SO uses YouTube Music.


----------



## Joker25 (Mar 20, 2022)

Hi
I record tracks and put them on different platforms. For the second year, I am doing it and I know that there is a lot of controversies: what is better Spotify or YouTube Music. The most important advantage was the quick promotion of YouTube music. Also very convenient to use and promote. So my preference is on the side of YouTube, despite the small details. The example I first remembered is when you fill out your playlist you don't know its length, for me this is very inconvenient, but I found a solution. If anyone has the same problem, here are the instructions. I would be glad if it helped anyone. It's a small little thing, but there are a couple of similar things. All in all, for me, YouTube is way ahead of its competitors.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Mar 29, 2022)

I used to use TuneIn back in the 2012.

It amazed me when I discovered it in my first smartphone.
I discovered many musical pieces by browsing genre specific radio stations from around the world, and solidified my current musical taste.

Boozik Lounge 4ever! 
d-_-b lml


----------



## sombrerosonic (Mar 29, 2022)

Simple, i use spotify, port it to youtube them download the music for offline (And yes, i do lissen to it on spotify.)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 30, 2022)

Amazon Music and Audible.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 25, 2022)

None, I keep all my music and movie files on my PC, like any other smart person.


----------



## CoolMe (Jun 25, 2022)

I have the stuff that i'd listen to in my pc and phone. But if i wanted to check something out i might go to Spotify, or YT if Spotify didn't have what i was looking for (and vice versa)..


----------



## Glyptofane (Jun 25, 2022)

MP3s, CDs, and sometimes discovering obscure gems on regular YouTube, but I try to find the YouTube stuff in other formats when good enough.


----------



## RomanMalon (Jul 6, 2022)

YouTube Music. In my opinion, this platform is the best one right now​To avoid clutter, my playlists don't exceed an hour.
Why do I need a longer playlist if it takes me 40 minutes to get to work?


----------



## RomanMalon (Jul 6, 2022)

The second in the rating is Spotify.


----------



## Dead2009 (Jul 20, 2022)

I use Spotify.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 22, 2022)

None, locally stored music only really.


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 22, 2022)

I listen to @Lacius singing in the shower. [and me just sitting there, watching him, with my [over the ears] headphones and listening to my locally stored music [hard rock, heavy metal, grunge]  [oh, and doing my Air Guitar thing]


----------



## Lacius (Jul 22, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I listen to @Lacius singing in the shower. [and me just sitting there, watching him, with my [over the ears] headphones and listening to my locally stored music [hard rock, heavy metal, grunge]  [oh, and doing my Air Guitar thing]


You wish.


----------



## louza (Nov 2, 2022)

I have always used spotify and always satisfied.


----------

